# Hack Job



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

One of my nicest customers called me very upset about new floor that was installed. Wants quarter round installed in her whole condo and new base in baths. 

Horrendous gaps at base and grout piled up everywhere. What a nightmare. And they totally f'd up her granite countertops in kitchen. 

I am going to have to try to get some of that dried grout out of my way. Hammer and chisel or multi tool. 

Definitely going to have to bevel backside of most of the molding. And going to use shoe. 

Good Summer project while they are back North.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Pictures por favor!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

heavy_d said:


> Pictures por favor!


I'll try. No app


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

A hack tile job around here Jerry!? I'm shocked. Ok I lied...


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Some pictures could definitely be entertaining


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

When I go back to do the job later this Summer I'll get pics. They were supposed to have someone there yesterday to clean up the grout and correct the issues.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> One of my nicest customers called me very upset about new floor that was installed. Wants quarter round installed in her whole condo and new base in baths.
> 
> Horrendous gaps at base and grout piled up everywhere. What a nightmare. And they totally f'd up her granite countertops in kitchen.
> 
> ...


I always feel sorry for people that get screwed by hack work, But where do folks get these clowns from, I see folks crying on the c list about crap work, These folks hirer clowns with no license and some add, That goes " tile install $1.00 a ft call jeff 941-###-##$* no last name no buisness name etc, Then they want us to pull a sparkler out our ass and make it right :no:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

It's a legit company. Large showroom. Advertising. 

Hack sub ?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

If it is a legit company have the owner come take a look at the finished job.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

When someone calls me to fix someone else's screw up, I ask them why not call them back?


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> When someone calls me to fix someone else's screw up, I ask them why not call them back?


The answer is usually I can't find them and they won't answer the phone


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SectorSecurity said:


> The answer is usually I can't find them and they won't answer the phone


Or they didn't get paid...


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Tiling is just not something every flooring installer should do. We have a flooring company that I like a lot and use for almost everything...except tile work. Every time I use them for tile because we are to busy I am disappointed. 

There is more to tiling than just slapping down thinset and laying tiles...most guys don't give a crap to learn or be better than the last time. Paid by the sq. ft. gets you tile by the sq. ft. Of course a lot of clients don't understand the difference either...until they get a crappy job.

It's funny because because most of those clients would admit that they would glady have paid more to get a better job if they had known...


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

overanalyze said:


> Tiling is just not something every flooring installer should do. We have a flooring company that I like a lot and use for almost everything...except tile work. Every time I use them for tile because we are to busy I am disappointed.
> 
> There is more to tiling than just slapping down thinset and laying tiles...most guys don't give a crap to learn or be better than the last time. Paid by the sq. ft. gets you tile by the sq. ft. Of course a lot of clients don't understand the difference either...until they get a crappy job.
> 
> It's funny because because most of those clients would admit that they would glady have paid more to get a better job if they had known...


The same goes for most trades, how hard can it be to put up some 2x4, how hard can it be the pull cabling.

A lot of it is these TV shows where the whole premise is oh loom after 5 minutes of instruction sally home owner can lay tile or build a wall.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I have not spoke to my customer since my first post. Will send her a text later today. Been meaning to. 

They were sending someone out to fix/remove excessive grout. Amongst otheR things. 

Better yet, I don't want to ruin her Sunday. It can wait. 


Thanks for all your responses.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> I have not spoke to my customer since my first post. Will send her a text later today. Been meaning to.
> 
> They were sending someone out to fix/remove excessive grout. Amongst otheR things.
> 
> ...


Is busting out grout and installing quarter round really a job you wanna do anyway?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Sure. Why not. Shoe molding is light. :whistling


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Big Shoe said:


> Horrendous gaps at base and grout piled up everywhere. What a nightmare. And they totally f'd up her granite countertops in kitchen.


sounds like the typical "internet tile contractor" or "yeah I do tile also" struck.

They seem to be reproducing at an exponential rate.


----------

